# Tankmates question



## Richled13 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello all, I am still looking for tankmates for my firemouth (a few months old) in a 29 gallon. Somebody suggested perhaps an angelfish for me. My tank is 18" tall. I'd really like to get a little more activity in the tank, and I am open to suggestions. I am wary of adding something like a convict and I am limited in my choices because of the distance to the nearest real fish store (Petsmart and Petco, anyone?). So I am hoping there are some more common fish that one of those stores might have (and I don't trust the people that work there, who recently told me my firemouth would get to be a foot long, that a foot long is fine for my tank, and that a severum would fit nicely in there as well). Any advice would be very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1 firemouth and 1 angel might get along, but but one might bully the other. I rather see you get a few surface swimming fish. maybe mollies?


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i think some curviceps would do well with them. they pretty and dont get huge. they are mild tempered like the firemouth. i know some petsmart carry them but not sure if yours will.


----------



## tburdock (Jul 7, 2008)

What about rams? German blue or bolivian?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i think you should get some upper level fish. mollies would be good


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I have Porkchop Rasboras in my 29 gallon. They school nicely and stick to the top.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never had a firemouth that was as sweet and peaceful as you are all saying;but ok..last time i had one with an angel he ate it....lol
try to find something like a thorictchys ellioti or some of the smaller sized (under 5 inches) types like pullins suggested...


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my firemouths were good even amongst themselves. get a school of tiger barbs. they are the bee's knees


----------

